# Building a router table, is the Original Incra Jig worth it?



## not_mr_lebowski (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm about to build my first router table (and hopefully it will last me a long time). I've been looking at different fence systems, and was all set to diy a simple fence with a diy micro adjustment. Then I came across the Incra range.

I primarily will be using the table for dados, sliding dovetails, grooving (I don't have a table saw, nor am able to put one in my space currently), as well as box joints and edge jointing (with a fence shim jig).

The incra LS with Wonderfence looks amazing, but waaay out of my budget (everything is extra expensive in NZ). I'm working minimum wage right now, so it won't be in the budget for a long time to come.

Is some sort of DIY setup with the original incra jig worth pursuing on a long term basis? Or if I'm not getting the LS system, just build a traditional fence with microadjust.

The Main benefit of a traditional fence is that it takes up substantially less space, and my shop is tiny.

The main benefit of the incra system, for me, is inlay dovetails and box joints, bulk joinery, as well as flexibility of spacing. For everything else I could hand cut dovetails, use a router table dovetail jig, and a box joint jig.

Any advice hugely appreciated!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have the jig, but the TS 1000SE has been a great investment.
Incra doesn't make any junk. What's the learning curve? Easy set up?


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I have an original Incra jig and still use it for small items. It is limited to 7 inches but pretty accurate as long as you take the time to setup…zeroing and centering. As for edge jointing, you can get two original jigs so you can adjust both side independently but I guess you can rig one side fixed with shims as you mentioned.

I bought the 24" unit but it just takes up too much space so it stays in the box out of sight…all their jigs takes up lot of space


----------

